# working recovery?



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

does anyone have a recovery that actually works for this? cwm cant mount /sdcard therefore i cant flash roms. and twrp doesnt flash period. any help is appreciated


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ummm I use TWRP on a daily basis and it works perfectly. It's fast and issue free.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ummm I use TWRP on a daily basis and it works perfectly. It's fast and issue free.


which version? i flashed the 2.2.1.4v and i read it has a problem not mounting the sytem right when it flashes therefore it doesnt work. if u have an older version u could link me to thats be awesome. i love twrp and been using it on my galaxy nexus for several months now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just rebooted to recovery to see and all it says is v2.2.1.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Been on TWRP with no issues since day one. Did you use a utility or one-click to root and unlock, or did you do it the old fashioned way?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

I also had huge problems with twrp 2.2.1.4. The latest version of cem touch is working fine for me tough.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I do everything trought fast boot and adb on my Mac. Twrp and normal cwm both give me issues. Found the touch version of cwm and everything seems to be working now. I hope they fix twrp tho as I really dislike ROM manager

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

why are you rooting a Google owned tablet..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> why are you rooting a Google owned tablet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Huh?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> why are you rooting a Google owned tablet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ummm really?


----------



## abs0lutezer0 (Aug 18, 2012)

I use cwm works like a charm... what version did you try? Did the checksums match on the ROMs you DL?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

whezzel said:


> why are you rooting a Google owned tablet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


/facepalm


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Bipoler said:


> why are you rooting a Google owned tablet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Was that a serious question? LMFAO!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

